
Million Lines of Code - zeeshanm
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/million-lines-of-code/
======
smt88
Many of these stats are difficult to believe and based on some pretty weak
evidence. For example, the Healthcare.gov stat is from this quote in a NY
Times article:

> "According to one specialist, the Web site contains about 500 million lines
> of software code."

This specialist could have been anyone, and it might not even have been
someone who worked on the code. I could see some random non-technical project
manager at the NY Times guessing that number out of thin air.

Regardless, 500M is a totally ridiculous number, even if you tried to beef it
up.

